# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Udha e pasqyrës time!

## ALBA

Në dhomë ishte ngrohtë...
Shikoj në dritare, dhe për një çast e hapa të shoh qiellin ku m’u duk se Hëna kishte ngelur në vënd, dhe nuk po lëvizte më për disa çaste.

Jashtë bënte shumë ftohtë. Një fllad i freskët më përshkoi fytyrën dhe trupit m’u mbërthyen të dridhura sa që më bën ta mbyll shpejt dritaren.

Dimri sesi më duket… i vështirë për t’u përballuar nga të ftohtit.

Ulem përballë oxhakut, dhe shoh drejt tek flakët e zjarrit bubulak, por një natë m’u duk sikur në ato flakë diçka lëvizi, dhe sa vinte e zmadhohej më tepër. 

Pa pritur pash që nga flakët doli një ëngjëll shumë i bukur, dhe me një buzëqeshje të ëmbël, më tha _"Hello, unë jam ëngjëlli që më thirre.”_

Fërkova sytë e befasuar dhe me një ndjenjë sa të gëzueshme aq edhe të frikshme… Po shihja një ëngjëll që deri n'atë çast nuk e kisha besuar kurrë se ishin të vërtetë,  por që pata menduar se janë vetëm imazhe ëndërrash e njërzish...

Mbylla sytë për disa sekonda,  sepse mendova se ish ëndërr,  por kur i hapa sytë, ëngjëlli rrinte dhe më shikone ashtu duke më buzëqeshur. 

M’u afrua dhe më morri dorën time në mes të dy duarve të tij, dhe ma ledhatonte duke më thënë, _“Mos ki frikë, ti gjithmonë ke besuar mr shpirt tek ëngjëjt, tek unë pra, ndryshe nuk kishe si t'më shikoje tani...”_ 

Ndërsa unë si e hutuar vazhdoja ta shikoja dhe ta dëgjoja pa hapur gojë. Ai vazhdoj, _“Ne jemi me të vërtetë ëngjuj që u japim njerëzve shpresë, kur njerzit i humbin shpresat, ndaj ne u vijmë tyre në ndihmë... Dhe ti s’ke nevoj të jesh në mëdyshje më jetën tënde…”_ foli dhe pas një qetësie të thellë më tha, _“Ti do kesh suksese në jetë, do njohësh njeriun më të dashur të jetës tënde…nuk do vonoj shumë... dhe do jetë përball teje… beso për këtë që të them!”_

E pas atyre që më tha më ledhatoj dorën dhe flokët, dhe me një buzëqeshje të ëmbël në ftyrë u zhduk... N'atë çast një trokitje ra në derë, dhe mëndja më shkoj menjëherë tek fjalët e ëngjëllit... Mendova do jetë _"ai"_ që po troket…

Hapa derën me një frymë, dhe pash një grua të moshuar rreth të 60-tave që ishte zverdhur në fytyrë, dhe një rrëke gjaku i rridhte nga vetulla. _“Mirëmbrëma,”_ më tha. dhe ashtu ngutshëm më pyeti _“A mund t’më ndihmoni të thërras me telefonin tuaj ambulancën, sepse kemi bërë një aksident me makinë, dhe burri im gjëndet i rënduar atje jashtë në rrugë…”_ Unë menjëherë lajmërova urgjencën duke i ardhur sadopak në ndihmë asaj gruaje që dukej tejet e tronditur. Bashkë me të, pasi thirra ambulancën, dolëm tek makina dhe pamë burrin e saj që po rënkonte. S'kaloj shumë dhe u dëgjua sirena e ndihmës së shpejtë.

Ajo grua më falemnderoj duke më puthur në ball, dhe duke më përshpëritur një urim që nuk e mora mirë vesh, por mendoj se urimi ishte i ngjashëm me atë të ëngjëllit tim… Urimi i saj më pëlqeu edhe pse nuk e kuptova se ç’më tha, por fjalët e ëngjëllit sesi më sillen nëpër mëndje ore e çast…

----------


## Studenti-Te

Sonte nuk hengra aspak Buk, i kurseva parat per bileten ta blej dhe te futem ne parajsen qe do ket fjal te embla, por kur arita ta mar bileten, biletat ende nuk kishin dalur..Pra me ruani nje mua  ...do vi do e blej ...

----------


## Lexuesja

Alba !Tregimin e ke shkruar bukur ,por tek poezia je nxituar . Kur te teket me kriju poezi duhet te kesh frymzim .Frymzim njeriu nuk ka ne cdo kohe , prandaj  here tjeter mundohu te krijosh nje poezi me frymzim dhe do shohesh se sa e bukur do dali .

Pershendetje

----------


## Shiu

> _Postuar më parë nga ALBA_ 
> *Sot krijova vetem titullin , me duhet shume frymzim per ti dhen pak udhe  krijimit . E di qe dikush do ta lexoj dhe do qeshi ,ashu sikur po qesh une ne keto momente , po skam cte bej , keshtu eshte kur nuk ke frymezim, dhe ato rrall vine .Gjithmon frymzimi lidhet me ndjenjen e shpirtit . Ato shperndahen ne menyro jo te barabarte sepse , gjithmon njenja e "Dashuris" kerkon privilegje nga njerzit. Keshtu qe te gjithe i bejne privilegje kesaj ndjenje ,dhe une s'jam ne kundershtim ,por me duhet te thellohem ne frymzim ,sepse deshiroj te kem ndjenjen e paster te dashuris time  . Pastaj nga ndjenja te frymzohem ,  dhe del nje krijim i bukur si i disave ,qe shkruajn aq bukur dhe une  i kam shume zili . Por atyre nuk ju mungon ndjenja per te cilen flas .Nejse nuk po zgjatem se me duket sikur i bej moral vetes .
> Shpresoj qe te filloj se shpejti  nje krijim .Prisni biletat ju qe do me lexoni .loool .*


Alba,

Kur të të djegë në shpirt, kur të dhemb diç brenda nga shpërthimi i ndjenjave, kur të të shtrëngojë diç sikur ta ndal frymën, kur me duar duke u dridhur mezi e gjen lapsin dhe një copë letër të shkruash, atëherë ka gjasa të jesh e kapluar nga frymëzimi. 

Nuk mjafton vetëm ta lëshosh grepin dhe të presësh derisa të kapet, nuk është as retorikë e ushtruar.

Në pritje të frymëzimit tënd poetik...

----------


## drini_në_TR

Më shumë sesa poezinë, unë po komentoj përmbatjen e saj. Thonë _"larg syve larg zemrës"_ dhe kjo gjë është e vërtetë, ne zakonisht ndjejmë çfarë arrijmë të shohim, dhe të prekim vetë. Por është një vënd që nuk ka nevoj të shikosh për të ndjerë, dhe ky është vetë shpirti dhe mendja që secili nga ne ka. Shpirti është energjia që na shtyn të veprojmë, të ndjejmë, të kuptojmë, të mendojmë etj etj. Është një energji nuk shteron kurrë, dhe ata njërëz që ndihen të dobët e keqpërdorin në mynyra të ndryshme, me anë të besimeve të verbëra, me veprimet e pamatura, etj etj. Përgjigjia është gjithnjë shpirtërore, sepse shpirti është gjithnjë i vetdijshëm, është ajo që i thonë _"syri i së vërtetës."_ Siç të kanë thënë më lart edhe Lexuesja dhe Shiu, duhet të shohësh më shumë tek shpirti jot, në brëndësi të tij sepse aty i merr përgjigjet ose ato mesazhe që kërkon. Gjithnjë, dhe e theksoj, gjithnjë varet nga sa besë ke dhe sa në brëndi të shpirtit tënd je për të dëgjuar ato _"zana"_ ose ëngjuj e të të thonë çfarë do të dëgjosh. 

Një mynyrë e mirë për t'u ushtruar që të dëgjosh zanat e tua është ky: Sikur ëngjulli të të thonte që përgjigjjia është se ai nuk e di përgjigjen atëherë çfarë do bëje?... 

Fakti që përgjigjia mund të të duket sikur s'tu përgjigj, ajo përkundrasi është një përgjigje shumë e qartë: Disa gjëra duan kohë, dhe _"koha"_ është përgjigjia e asaj zane  :buzeqeshje: 

Drini.

----------


## ALBA

uau car lloj kritikash me inteligjenc .Keni te drejte .Une vertet e ndjeva vet qe me doli fallco ,por ishte vone . Do mundohem qe kurre mos te krijoj pa u frymzuar .Falimderit Lexuese Shiu dhe Drini , jam mirenjohese qe ma vute ne dukje gabimet ...

Alba

----------


## ALBA

Episodi i filmit te sapofilluar
qe shpirtin ma ndolli si aktore saj
me futi vitamina ,qe kurre si kam provuar
gjaku mu perzi me gjakun e saj ...

----------


## ALBA

Me e bukra enderr eshte, ajo qe se kam pare
Me e bukra ndjenje eshte, ajo qe se kam shijuar
Me e bukra kenge eshte, ajo qe se kam degjuar
Me e bukura fjale ajo qe sta kam thene  ** ***

----------


## ALBA

*Ndjenja*


Magjia e shpirtit, zemrën pesh ma merr,
mëngjeset shtatzanë me shpresa më mbajnë… 

Koha qesh me mua, e unë mendimet i fsheh,
nën një zë pa tingull, që thellësisht më ndal.

Kam një ndjenjë të humbur që ecën si hije…
e shkon çalë çalë shpirtit tim t’plagosur
humbet nëpër mjegull, dikujt kërkon t'i thërrasë,
dhe vjen sërisht tek unë, lodhur e xhindosur.

Në sfondin e shpresës e ruaj kët ndjenjë
dua shpirtin tim kurrë mos ta arënoj,
nuk dua atë ndjenjë me lotët ta vadis
dua veç me puthje gjithmonë atë ta zgjoj

Alba

----------


## Shiu

> _Postuar më parë nga ALBA_ 
> *Me e bukura fjale ajo qe sta kam thene  ** ****


Albë moj,

po sikur u mësuam që fjalët e flliqta të paraqiten me ***** e jo ato më të bukurat! Aman mos i kurse, shkruaji edhe ato se edhe ashtu janë poezi në vete ato dy fjalë...

p.s. në fillim mendova: 'ja edhe Alba jonë e përmbajtur në fund e shkretoi - ia paska futur ndonjë të sharë!'  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ALBA

hehehe eshte pasworti .Ajo nuk i tregohet njeriut lool

----------


## ALBA

*Kur m'i akuzuan frymëzimet e shpirtit!*


Frymëzimet fluturuan hapsirave pa anë…

dhe shpesh më ranë deteve të vetmisë,

notin nuk e dinin edhe mirë aq…

por shpresat seç i varën tek detari Uliks.



Por nuk ish ai… i miri detar…

që deteve ua ndal dallgën në ditët e stuhisë,

ishte nje i ligë… kapiten zuzari,

që m'i vrau frymëzimet në ditët e mërzisë.



E deteve seç më mbetën, dallëgve pa mbarim,

netëve më të gjata, valëve dhe stuhisë…

gjerisa bregu i shpresës, vrull i gjoksit tim,

shpejt sërish i nxorri në udhën e njerzisë.



Aromash pranverore, parfumesh të rrallë,

Vitesh të lakmuara, prej gazit të rinisë,

zemrës edhe shpirtit, xhepash të pa arrnuar,

mbushur plot me mallë, zjarrë dashurish…



Ofshamat e zemrës që renkonin t’lënduara

në udhët e mistershme të frikës së pasqyrës

tani nuk janë më ato që më perkasin mua,

frymëzimet s’më zhgënjejnë, se udhën e kanë nisë.



Alba

----------


## ALBA

*Jetës*


Jetës i përgjërohem me shpirtin tim të virgjër,
asaj i hap zemrën gjithë guxim e shpresë,
dritat e jetës jeshile janë ndezur,
në rrezet e diellit vehtja le t'më tresë!

E si qorrazi eci drejt kohës së panjohur
ku mistere dhe dallgë më presin pa mbarim
pasqyra e shpirtit më del përpara…
magjishëm merr e jep nga pak ndriçim.

Këndoj hymnin e jetës në dashuri,
në emër të dhimbjes kërkoj sinqeritet
në emër të jetës kërkoj lumturinë,
Parajsën me këto virtyte e krijoj edhe vetë.

Alba

----------


## Veshtrusja

> _Postuar më parë nga ALBA_ 
> *Jetes i pergjerohem me shpirtin tim te virgjer
> Shpirtit i jap guxim e jetes i jap shprese
> Dritat jeshile te jetes jane hapur sot per mua
> Ku diellin ta shijoj e pastaj le te vdes
> 
> Po eci qorre drejt kohes se panjohur
> Ku mistere dhe dallge me presin ne jete
> Pasqyra e shpirtin me prin  perpara
> ...


Alba, e mbrekullueshme kjo. Te lumt dora.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ALBA

> _Postuar më parë nga Veshtrusja_ 
> *Alba, e mbrekullueshme kjo. Te lumt dora. *


Falimderit Veshtrusja .

----------


## ALBA

*Mos e mallko Doruntinën!*


Me rritmin e këngës urryese për jetën,
ai ndezi qirinjt e mallëngjimit…
mburrej me buzqeshjet rinore…
por dhimbjen i ndjen në çastin e trishtimit.

Në ëndrrën e tij u bëra Doruntinë,
shpirtit të tij, shkëputur nga trupi…
rrezja e të vërtetës ndriçon në errësirë
ku ndjenjat fluturojnë shtigjeve të trurit…

Bota u trullos nga koha e ndryshuar,
era sjell thashetheme dashurie…
rete përplasen nëpër qiellin e kaltër…
mos e mallko Doruntinën, yllin e pafajsive.


Alba

----------


## ALBA

*Mëngjeset e jetës!*


Kur Hëna e plotë ka yjet përreth
më duket më e bukur se kurrë.
Si zemra që emocionet më ngreh peshë,
e shpirtit mëngjeset m'i bëhen Urë…

Mëngjeset nganjëherë nuk i kuptoja,
tik taket e orës nuk pushonin asnjëherë,
Zilja e jetës herët më zgjonte nga gjumi…
ne shpirt ndjeja një tingull diku thellë…

Mëngjeset e jetës kurrë nuk kan të sosur
e unë planifikoj dëshirat e ëndërrat e mija,
zgjohem për ta jetuar jetën e gëzuar,
është bukur kështu kur buzëqesh dashuria…

Lugina e mëngjeseve oshëtin nga jehona.
Jehona e saj zgjon nga gjumi çdo njeri,
në dritaren e jetes me kitarrë në dorë
dikush këndon një këngë gjithë melodi.

Dridhet kitarrja nga tingujt e dashurisë
e ajo shtohet për jetën në vazhdim,
fluturon qiejve ndjenja e lumturisë time,
dhe aty shpirti më gjen qetësinë.

Mëngjeseve shihem me vehten në pasqyrë
shpirti më qesh, diç më thotë më qësendi…

e unë u gëzohem mëngjeseve të reja,

që çdo ditë më sjellin një mall të ri…



Alba

----------


## ALBA

*Ëndërra!*


E krijova edhe botën time, me përmasa lumturish
në ëndërr tek fluturoj, në planete të ri,
i sodis përmallshëm të gjithë me radhe 
nuk jam e sigurtë se në cilin planet jeton ti…


Kërkoja kërkoja në pafundësinë e ëndrës time 
dy sy të bukur, q më shihnin me mall,
ëndërrova një shpirt të bardhë duke fluturuar
ëndërrova djalin që dua si në përrallë…

U puthën buzqeshjet e pritjes së gjatë…
dy ndjenja shpërbëhen se nuk gjejnë rehat,
koha numëron ditë, javë, muaj dhe çdo sekond
heshtje shpirtërore, trishtim i mbytur në vetmi.

Do doja të flija, të flija e veç të ëndërroja
shpirtin ta ujitja me atë ndjenjë të zjarrtë
dhe ëndrrën në botën reale ta realizoja
djalin e planetit doja ta kisha, sonte pranë.


Alba

----------


## inspektori

komplimente per vargjet!shume te bukura.ne fakt ketu doja te shkruaja dicka tjeter,por mbase njeher tjeter...pershendetje

----------


## ALBA

*Dashuria shpirtërore!*


S'e di, a isha në ëndërr apo zhgënjeva veten 
shpirti im i virgjër me shpirtin tënd ishte dashuruar
një pikturë e bukur mahnitur tërheqëse 
më thërret mëngjeseve si pa kuptuar. 

E vura veten në provë të dashurisë,
kur shpirti më iku pa më pyetur
në krahët e tua u lëshua,
mes puthjesh e epsheve për t'u mbytur…

Më patë thënë që të vija nëpër ëndërr
dhe unë fluturova gjatë asaj nate
në dhomën tënde gjysëm errësirë
tëe putha lehtë e lehtazi ika prap…

E ndjeja veten lozonjare…
si një flutur duke marr nektar,
në krahët e shpirtit të ëndërruar…
për shpirtin tim, ishte dashuria e parë.

A thua është vetëm një kryqëzim shpirtrash?
Apo vallë të jetë ëndërr elektronike?
Mos vallë shikoja ëndërr, dhe kur isha zgjuar?
E shpirti dashurohej pas ndenjës magjike!

Drita jeshile e shpirtit, në çdo çast rri ndezur
dhe rend pas vezullimeve të saj…
nuk njeh kufi, as të pyet ku shkon
aty ku ai gjën dashurin, ecën pa u ndal…

Oh, mos më thoni se kam gabuar! 
Shpirti më thotë, nuk jam kurrë gabim
Çdo faj e merr ai vetë përsipër,
ai vendos dhe për fatin tim...


ALBA

04.04.04

----------

